# Yo JAAM...pics of WhiffleBall Bat



## Locked (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a cross of Sub's Qleaner x CSD....the beans were made by our very own JAAM and freethebeans. I believe they chucked a lil pollen and got a handful of beans. I was lucky enough to be asked to grow out a cpl. I hve two females in flower right now. I pulled one out to shoot some pics and this is no easy feat as she is huge.:hubba:  She probably won't come out the tent again till harvest. 

Whiffle Ball Bat is how I described them to him as far as grow wise...they hve these really long top colas like the size of a whiffle ball bat. They are filling in nicely so she might yield well.:hubba:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill take a swing with on of em hehe


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2012)

As always HL nice buds:aok:


----------



## Locked (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Ill take a swing with on of em hehe



Hehe...you wldn't need pine tar for grip...





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> As always HL nice buds:aok:



Thanks pc....Not a big fan of growing these long legged Sat hvy crosses but this one shld be worth it.


----------



## freethebeans (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey hammy lookin goood.... Had a feeling that this cross was gonna grow some bats... How long has she been flowering ? Cuz both the parents def grow some fatties!


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2012)

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Hey hammy lookin goood.... Had a feeling that this cross was gonna grow some bats... How long has she been flowering ? Cuz both the parents def grow some fatties!



Thanks free....I will hve to check my notes and see. I lost track with the holidays and everything else going on.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 13, 2012)

Hot Damn!!  those are def fillin out nicely Hammy...  Shes got legs and she knows how to use them...

Sorry I  havent been around in a few days...  been trying to finish movin... its terrible but almost done...

Looking good bro...   Hope she finishes purple + DANK...


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2012)

No problem JAAMster......hope the move goes well.  My life is quite hectic right now as well. My mom was rushed to the ER last week and she is still in the hospital and I just found out my brother was rushed to the ER early this morning for an emergency surgery.  When it rains it seems to pour.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice hamster ya doin them proud dude
T4


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No problem JAAMster......hope the move goes well. My life is quite hectic right now as well. My mom was rushed to the ER last week and she is still in the hospital and I just found out my brother was rushed to the ER early this morning for an emergency surgery. When it rains it seems to pour.


 
Wow bro, thats rough, hope it all works out for everyone involved.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Very nice hamster ya doin them proud dude
> T4




Thanks T4....


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Wow bro, thats rough, hope it all works out for everyone involved.




Thanks dman....my bro is gonna be fine. Still don't know about my Mom. Hopefully all will be well.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 13, 2012)

Best wishes again. Best luck :aok:


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Best wishes again. Best luck :aok:




Thanks bho....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 14, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No problem JAAMster......hope the move goes well.  My life is quite hectic right now as well. My mom was rushed to the ER last week and she is still in the hospital and I just found out my brother was rushed to the ER early this morning for an emergency surgery.  When it rains it seems to pour.


 
O man....  Thats terrible...  I hope they both have a speedy recovery bud...  

So far 2012 has not been so good...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 17, 2012)

hows everyone long time no see


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2012)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> hows everyone long time no see




What up bro....how hve ya been?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn! All this out of a Solo beer cup? Amazing!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 18, 2012)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> hows everyone long time no see


 
That who i think it is?????????


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2012)

pretty good hammy just workin alot and yea its me jaam got the itch to grow again and here i am but no autos this time lol


----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking good bro. From seed correct? How long did you veg her? What medium? She sure looks like a yielder to me, would love to see how she grows from clone. Any guess how long she may go?
Keep it goin and healing vibes to tha Fam.
B.P.


----------



## freethebeans (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey broski how's those wiffle bat's goin ?   I know u gotta lot goin on right now hope all is well .....


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2012)

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Hey broski how's those wiffle bat's goin ?   I know u gotta lot goin on right now hope all is well .....




She isn't gonna win any beauty contests but she is getting there...I am battling a bad cold but might get to take pics tonight.


----------



## freethebeans (Apr 23, 2012)

How's these wiffle bat's end up buddy ?


----------



## Locked (Apr 23, 2012)

freethebeans said:
			
		

> How's these wiffle bat's end up buddy ?



Lots of stretch but the smoke has been an uppy high with a real nice taste. Buds were very Sativa like....lighter and not as dense as Indicas but still good daytime smoke. My wife loves it...both taste and high wise. Will see if I can shoot some pics of the dried and cured buds.


----------



## freethebeans (Apr 23, 2012)

Did those big long cola's fill in nicely for ya ?


----------



## Locked (Apr 23, 2012)

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Did those big long cola's fill in nicely for ya ?




Yeah I wound up with two real long colas that filled in nicely...  They definitely reminded me of subby gear.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful as usual...


----------

